

A Month Designing in VR - GarethX
https://medium.com/facebook-design/a-month-designing-in-vr-62474aef1f1c

======
peterept
> Unity provides no way to immediately view full-screen unless you actually
> build a standalone OS X or Android app every time.

This has finally been resolved since Unity 5.1.0p1 (12 June 2015), which
renders live to a DK2 while in the Editor. This greatly improves the
prototyping and development workflow.

------
kriro
I'd be interested in a little more background on why Unity was dismissed (the
immediate feedback is a great point but fixed in the latest Unity). We use
Unity for our student VR projects (I think it was initially selected by gut
feeling pretty much and sticked around) but I never considered Origami. I'd
love some more detail on the VR-UI prototyping flow with Origami.

It's also interesting that the author used mostly "high fidelity". We're
currently experimenting with the exact opposite approach by constraining
students to use basic geometric forms and encouraging rapid prototyping of the
actual interactions. In a college setting students tend to focus too much on
creating perfect models etc. from our experience. It just started so I can't
report any results.

------
stcredzero
The account makes the current formulation of VR goggles sound like the ideal
interface for playing Cyclops from the X-Men. (He seems to have his hand on
his goggles a lot, so the Gear VR side trackpad would fit. His power also
seems to be about what he's directly looking at.)

This is to say, it seems like for many other tasks, different forms of input
are going to be beneficial, if not crucial. Really good contextual voice
recognition could be a part of this. The controllers that allow gesturing with
the hands will be very helpful.

------
reilly3000
This is great stuff. As VR design becomes more common I hope that there will
be some more resources on the topic of 3D UX. can anybody link to any active
forums on the topic?

------
daheza
"Photoshop → CINEMA 4d → Unity → code".

I have never worked on a 3D project before, so I guess I never considered that
you would start off a 3D design in a 2D platform such as photoshop.

~~~
alaskamiller
Photoshop 3D has been a thing for a while.

[https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/how-to/3d-overview-
photosh...](https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/how-to/3d-overview-
photoshop.html)

Photoshop to generate lightweight mocks and objects -> C4D generates scenes
(and/or objects) -> Unity for animation or interactivity

~~~
josephagoss
To be honest I would have thought that Photoshop would only be used for
textures, modelling and mocking up in C4D is very easy and fast for 3D meshes.

